# [solved] firefox 3.6.9 kann keine Spiegel-online youtube

## toralf

videos mehr _direk_t abspielen :_(

Ich bekomme ein "an error occured. Please try again later." , wenn ich z.B. bei http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,717027,00.html#ref=rss auf den "play" button klicke.

Das Video an sich kann FF jedoch abspielen, sobald ich in der Ecke unten links auf das YouTube icon klicke und direkt auf der YouTube Seite bin.Last edited by toralf on Thu Sep 16, 2010 8:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

ich kenn das problem, ist aber temporärer natur.

bei mir funktionieren die videos auch direkt auf spiegel ohne probleme.

einfach später nochmal probieren.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

also bei mir funktioniert es auch ohne Probleme und (ot) die Idee ist ja mal krass.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## toralf

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> also bei mir funktioniert es auch ohne ProblemeSchinkencroissant

 bei mir nie ohne Prbleme, ich muß immer auf das Video klicken, werde deshalb zu YouTube weitergeleitet, dort geht's dann

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

>  und (ot) die Idee ist ja mal krass.Schinkencroissant

 yup

----------

## Josef.95

Ist das ganze evtl. ein amd64 (nspluginwrapper) Problem?

denn hier auf einem x86 System mit nativ 32 bit adobe-flash-10.1.82.76-r1 tut es aktuell auch problemlos mit firefox-3.6.9 auf der Spiegel Seite mit  abspielen.

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Ist das ganze evtl. ein amd64 (nspluginwrapper) Problem?
> 
> denn hier auf einem x86 System mit nativ 32 bit adobe-flash-10.1.82.76-r1 tut es aktuell auch problemlos mit firefox-3.6.9 auf der Spiegel Seite mit  abspielen.

 Oh nein, habe auch mostly stable Gentoo 32bit x86 notebook, und jetzt auch 10.1.82.76-r1 - keine Verbesserung.

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell könnte es auch ein Cookie Problem sein?!

Hast du das ganze schon mal mit einem jungfräulichen ~/.mozilla Profil getestet?

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Eventuell könnte es auch ein Cookie Problem sein?!
> 
> Hast du das ganze schon mal mit einem jungfräulichen ~/.mozilla Profil getestet?

 Sieht ganz danach aus, wobei ich jetzt alle entsprechenden Cookies gelöscht habe ... evtl. aber ist's aber eher eine Sache bzgl. AdBlock/NoScript/Ghostery

UpdateEs müssen Third-Party-Cookies aktiviert sein./Update

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima

Eventuell ist 

```
www-plugins/better-privacy [1]

     Available versions:  (~)1.48.3-r1!m {copy_extensions +flash symlink_extensions}

     Installed versions:  1.48.3-r1!m(02:05:32 PM 08/06/2010)(flash -copy_extensions -symlink_extensions)

     Homepage:            https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/6623

     Description:         Let mozilla clear long time cookies like ~/.adobe/Flash_Player/AssetCache/*/*

[1] "mv" /var/lib/layman/mv
```

 dann noch interessant bzw zu empfehlen  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Na prima
> 
> ...
> 
>  noch interessant bzw zu empfehlen 

 schon installiert - danke für den Tipp

----------

